# Bringing used truck engine to La Paz



## keynesco (Nov 11, 2009)

I am planning on hauling a used engine down to La Paz to replace the destroyed engine in my Ford F350. Last winter my truck blew the engine down there. I live in La Paz for the winter - have a home, pay utility bills there as well as property taxes. I am not bringing the engine for re-sale - just to replace the one that is shot. I have a letter from my mechanic stating that the engine is being used to replace the bad one. It is as if I were going to replace a clothes washer that was broken - like household goods.

Do I have to pay customs duties on it? I have a FM3 and proof of property ownership. I even have a Senior Discount card (for what its worth).

I have registration for truck, current license, etc. Any forms I need? 

Thanks all.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Since you live there you must know Baja better than I ..... but I can't imagine where they would check what you are bringing since you have a visa and don't need an auto permit


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

However, if you get a 'red light' at the border, it might be wise to have a receipt for the engine and be prepared to pay duty; probably about 15% of the value.


----------

